# Need recommendation on brush to get stones into template, Touch up Pad, paint brush, shaving brush or Tooth Brush? What does experience tell you...?



## Palm Nuts (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi All!

I have read many blogs and watched numerous videos and there seems a range of pads and brushus people use to get those trick little devils to sit themeselves down where you want them to in the template. 
I know "tooth brushes" probably are not the top recommendations out there  But what are they, what has experience tought you?

PLease help a non nimble fingered novice out with your wisdon...

Oliver


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

The Sure-Line Trim & Touch Up Pad works great. You should be able to find them at places like Walmart, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## Palm Nuts (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Cybersultan, I'll get one on the way home! 

Anyone test any other brushes that they praise?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Palm Nuts said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have read many blogs and watched numerous videos and there seems a range of pads and brushus people use to get those trick little devils to sit themeselves down where you want them to in the template.
> I know "tooth brushes" probably are not the top recommendations out there  But what are they, what has experience tought you?
> ...


I have always liked the edge trimming paint brushes you get at the home improvement stores,, they have a nice plush bottom so when you do a nice circular motion it pushes the stones in and pops them right side up.
Walmart, home depot, menards and others carry them


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Whoops i wanted to give you a pic of what to look for, i have found them in blue, red, yellow and green, the color doesnt matter but make sure and change the pad when the fibers get worn a bit,, you need those lil critters to push the stones in and flip them properly.


----------



## Palm Nuts (Feb 4, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Whoops i wanted to give you a pic of what to look for, i have found them in blue, red, yellow and green, the color doesnt matter but make sure and change the pad when the fibers get worn a bit,, you need those lil critters to push the stones in and flip them properly.


 
Thank You for the great tip, I will look for one and remember to use in circular motion!

Much appreciated Sand Jo


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

great info to us


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sandy,
Where you are located can you buy just one or do yo have to buy the package? I misplaced one of my brushes, and got screen ink on the other one and I went in to buy another one. The Lowes and Home Depot near me does not sell them by themselves anymore, you have to buy the package that has a bunch of other pieces that you will never use in it. Just wanted to know if this is happening elsewhere?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Katrina,
Try Walmart. 
If you cant find them, let me know
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Will do, I will venture out later today and see if they have them.

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If not let me know, good luck
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Sandy,
> Where you are located can you buy just one or do yo have to buy the package? I misplaced one of my brushes, and got screen ink on the other one and I went in to buy another one. The Lowes and Home Depot near me does not sell them by themselves anymore, you have to buy the package that has a bunch of other pieces that you will never use in it. Just wanted to know if this is happening elsewhere?


Yes, I still see them for sale individually at our Home Depot... at least they were there a few weeks ago. If you can't find them at Wal-Mart, you can order them on-line at this link:
Trim & Touch Up Pad - 01520C at The Home Depot


----------

